# [Storia] La rivoluzione di Sacchi - Parte II



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Ottobre 2015)

La stagione 1990-91 si apre con la qualificazione ai quarti di finale di Coppa dei Campioni ottenuta ai danni del Club Bruges, sconfitto per 1-0 in Belgio dopo l'ottimo pareggio per 0-0 strappato dai belgi a San Siro, tuttavia l'avventura milanista in Coppa dei Campioni si conclude proprio nei quarti di finale contro il Marsiglia di Raymond Goethals.
All'andata la partita finisce 1-1, mentre nel ritorno, quando il Marsiglia conduceva già col risultato di 1-0, a causa di un guasto ad uno dei riflettori al minuto 87', Adriano Galliani, in un disperato tentativo di recuperare la partita extra-calcisticamente, decide di ritirare la squadra che così perde la partita 3-0 a tavolino e viene anche squalificata per un anno da tutte le competizioni europee.
In campionato la squadra rossonera non otterrà migliori risultati, infatti arriva il secondo posto consecutivo alle spalle della Sampdoria di Vujadin Boskov.
Le uniche magre consolazioni arriveranno dalla Supercoppa Uefa, vinta proprio ai danni della Sampdoria di Boskov, con i risultati di 1-1 a Genova e 2-0 a Milano e dalla Coppa Intercontinentale, stavolta vinta ai danni dell'Olimpia Asunciòn col risultato di 3-0.
Nell'estate del 1991 Arrigo Sacchi termina la sua avventura al Milan e così Fabio Capello, che aveva già traghettato il Milan prima dell'avvento di Sacchi, diventa il nuovo tecnico dei rossoneri.







Capello eredita la fortissima squadra messa in piedi da Arrigo Sacchi sia negli uomini che nel gioco, anche se sotto questo profilo Capello apporterà delle modifiche non da poco, di fatto l'impianto resta essenzialmente quello sacchiano, tuttavia il calcio proposto dal Milan di Capello risulta essere più liedholmiano, Capello si formò di fatto proprio sotto la guida del Barone, così la squadra continua ad essere schierata a zona ma pratica un pressing più blando rispetto a quello sacchiano e anche il fuorigioco non è più cercato in maniera ossessiva come col tecnico di Fusignano, i giocatori sono più liberi, ad esempio i terzini possono spingere a loro discrezione, e in generale c'è più individualità nelle scelte dei giocatori rispetto alla gabbia di gioco creata precedentemente.
In questo modo, in assenza della Coppa dei Campioni, durante la stagione 1991-92, i rossoneri conquistano il dodicesimo titolo nazionale nel cosiddetto scudetto dei record.
Il Milan di Capello, infatti, diventa la prima squadra nella storia del campionato italiano di calcio a vincere il tricolore da imbattuta, con 22 vittorie e 12 pareggi su 34 partite giocate.
Il Milan dispose di una difesa granitica, da 21 goal subiti, ma soprattutto di un attacco stellare da 74 goal complessivi, infatti la Juventus e il Torino vantavano difese simili, rispettivamente da 22 e 20 goal subiti, ma attacchi nettamente inferiori, staccati di una trentina per goal fatti.
Capocannoniere del torneo diventa Marco Van Basten con 25 reti, bissando il titolo di capocannoniere ottenuto due stagioni prima con 19 goal, e in questo modo il Milan torna anche in Coppa dei Campioni per la stagione 1992-93.
Nell'estate del '92 il Milan vedrà una nuova sontuosa campagna acquisti, infatti arrivano Fernando De Napoli per 6,5 miliardi di lire, Stefano Eranio dal Genoa per 9 miliardi, Dejan Savicevic dalla Stella Rossa per 10 miliardi, Jean-Pierre Papin dal Marsiglia per 14 miliardi e infine, il colpo più oneroso di tutti, Gianluigi Lentini dal Torino per 18,5 miliardi di lire, un colpo che desterà scalpore e porterà addirittura ad un processo per il presunto pagamento di altri 10 miliardi supplementari fuori bilancio, infine c'è il ritorno di Zvonimir Boban dal prestito al Bari, acquistato un anno prima dalla Dinamo Zagabria per 10 miliardi, e il ritiro dal calcio giocato di Carlo Ancelotti che già nella stagione precedente era stato egregiamente sostituito da Demetrio Albertini.
La rosa adesso è diventata molto più lunga e completa, con innesti di primissima qualità:
rispetto al Milan di Sacchi la difesa resta inalterata, a parte l'innesto tra i pali di Sebastiano Rossi, già da due anni sostituto di Giovanni Galli; a centrocampo, davanti alla difesa, ci sono Rijkaard e Albertini, mentre sulle fasce si alternano Donadoni, Evani, i nuovi arrivati Lentini ed Eranio e lo stesso Gullit, mentre in attacco Massaro e Papin sono la nuova coppia titolare, specialmente dopo l'infortunio occorso al ginocchio di Van Basten.
La squadra, in questo modo, conquista la sua seconda Supercoppa Italiana, col risultato di 2-1 sul Parma di Scala, e bissa il successo in campionato dell'anno prima ma con non poche difficoltà stavolta, infatti la difesa risulta essere più vulnerabile, l'attacco meno prolifico e, soprattutto, la squadra inizia ad accusare un calo fisico non indifferente, di fatto nelle ultime 12 giornate del campionato, a partire dalla fine di marzo e dagli inizi di aprile, il Milan ottiene addirittura 9 pareggi, 2 sconfitte ed una sola vittoria, tuttavia la rosa lunga e di qualità, grazie ai punti ottenuti nei primi due terzi del campionato, riesce a far guadagnare il titolo al Milan.
Discorso diverso in Europa, nella nuova UEFA Champions League, dove il Milan non dovrà quasi mai aver a che fare col calo fisico se non in finale.
Nei sedicesimi di finale, a settembre, il Milan elimina senza difficoltà l'Olimpia Lubiana vincendo 4-0 all'andata e 3-0 al ritorno, quindi elimina, ad ottobre, lo Slovan Bratislava con un 1-0 in Slovacchia e un altro 4-0 a Milano.
Ai quarti e alle semifinali è stata sostituita una fase a gironi, già dalla precedente edizione di Coppa dei Campioni, da svolgersi tra novembre e aprile, quindi soltanto agli inizi del calo fisico rossonero.
Il Milan finisce nel girone con Goteborg, PSV e Porto e straccia completamente la concorrenza chiudendo il girone a punteggio pieno con 11 goal fatti e soltanto 1 subito.
L'ultima partita del girone è alla fine di aprile, un mese prima della finale contro il Marsiglia di Goethals, lo stesso che aveva eliminato i rossoneri due anni prima e adesso qualificatosi nel girone con Rangers, Bruges e CSKA Mosca.
Nella finale del 26 maggio all'Olympiastadion di Monaco il Milan trova, al di là della confessione di doping di Jean-Jacques Eydelie, una squadra più fresca di lei atleticamente ma soprattutto preparata tatticamente almeno quanto il Milan, grazie al genio di Raymond Goethals.
La partita verrà decisa dal colpo di testa di Boli al 43' del primo tempo.






L'estate del 1993 è una stagione di grandi cambiamenti, infatti vanno via Ruud Gullit, ceduto alla Sampdoria, e Frank Rijkaard, che torna al suo Ajax, intanto Van Basten è ancora alle prese col problema al ginocchio patito nella stagione precedente, un problema che gli farà saltare tutta la stagione, al pari di Lentini dopo un incidente automobilistico. 
La coppia degli olandesi verrà sostituita dalla coppia d'italiani formata da Marco Simone, promosso a titolare, e il solito Daniele Massaro, mentre al posto di Rijkaard davanti alla difesa arriva Marcel Desailly, fresco campionato d'Europa col Marsiglia, concludono la campagna acquisti giocatori come Brian Laudrup, Florin Raducioiu ma soprattutto Cristian Panucci.
La nuova squadra conquista subito la terza Supercoppa Italiana della sua storia, sconfiggendo per 1-0 il Torino di Mondonico e monopolizzando il trofeo con 3 vittorie nelle prime 6 edizioni ma soprattutto, per la squadra rossonera, questa sarà un'altra stagione da record, infatti arriva il terzo campionato di fila, mai prima di allora, e contemporaneamente la conquista della Champions League, un double che non era riuscito né a Rocco, né a Sacchi e che non riuscirà nemmeno ad Ancelotti.
I record non si fermano qui però, infatti il Milan, seppur in una lotta serrata con la Juventus del Trapattoni bis, registra soltanto 15 goal subiti, la cifra più bassa mai registrata nei campionati a 18 squadre, il che porterà a stabilire anche il nuovo record di imbattibilità, per Sebastiano Rossi, a 929 minuti, tutt'ora ineguagliato. 
In Champions League il Milan sconfigge nel primo turno gli svizzeri dell'Aarau per 1-0 fuori casa, mentre basta lo 0-0 tra le mura casalinghe per poter accedere al turno successivo; negli ottavi di finale turno più agevole, infatti i rossoneri travolgono 6-0 il Copenaghen in Danimarca, quindi 1-0 al San Siro.
Nella fase a gironi, invece, il Milan trova ancora una volta il Porto, quindi la vecchia conoscenza Werder Brema e l'Anderlecht.
Con 0 sconfitte ma 4 pareggi e 2 vittorie il Milan chiude il turno al primo posto, a +1 sul Porto e vola in semifinale, infatti, in questa stagione, la fase a gironi non sostituisce più quarti e semifinali ma soltanto i quarti di finale.
In semifinale c'è il Monaco, arrivato alle spalle del Barcellona, mentre il Barcellona se la vedrà col Porto.
Il Milan vince 3-0 con goal di Desailly, Albertini e Massaro, analogo il risultato degli azulgrana che liquidano i draghi portoghesi con goal di Koeman e doppietta di Stoichkov. La finale è il 18 maggio, ad Atene.
Il Barcellona è favorito, infatti da un lato il Milan ha problemi di condizione fisica oltre che di formazione, date le assenze degli squalificati Baresi e Costacurta, i quali verranno sostituiti da Filippo Galli e Cristian Panucci con spostamento al centro di Maldini; dall'altro lato, invece, il Barcellona sta proponendo un calcio nuovo e spettacolare, un ritorno al calcio totale seppur profondamente diverso da quello sacchiano, quasi in antitesi, un totaalvoetbal che aveva già raccolto i suoi frutti con la Coppa dei Campioni vinta ai danni della Sampdoria ma che avrebbe raccolto tanto molto più avanti, quasi una ventina di anni dopo, col Barcellona di Pep Guardiola, non a caso regista e fulcro del Barcellona di Cruijff.
Il Barcellona, tuttavia, è soltanto agli albori di una rivoluzione per la quale sono stati gettati soltanto i germi, mentre il Milan è ancora la squadra più forte del mondo, stavolta tutelata dal fattore psicologico che non gioca a suo favore e così i pronostici vengono ribaltati, il Milan travolge il Barcellona con un netto 4-0: doppietta di Massaro, goal di Desailly e goal di Savicevic, autore di una straordinaria prodezza capace di far esplodere, in una frazione di secondo, tutta la fantasia del Genio con un lob accartocciatosi in un angolo impossibile. 
Il Milan è per la quinta volta campione d'Europa.






Il Milan di Capello ha toccato il suo apice, infatti la stagione 1993-94 sarà la più bella dell'era Capello, se non la più bella del Milan di Berlusconi, tuttavia dalla stagione successiva avrà il via un declino inesorabile.
Nella stagione 1994-95 l'unica magra consolazione arriva dalle due Supercoppe vinte, quella italiana e quella europea, la prima ai danni della Sampdoria e la seconda ai danni dell'Arsenal, mentre già la Coppa intercontinentale verrà persa in favore del Velez Sarsfield di Carlos Bianchi.
In campionato, complici infortuni e una cattiva condizione atletica dopo i mondiali statunitensi, il Milan vivrà un girone di ritorno grigio, tanto da classificarsi soltanto quarto, dietro al rampante Parma di Nevio Scala, alla Lazio di Zeman e soprattutto dietro la Juventus di Marcello Lippi che si laureerà campione d'Italia.
In Europa, invece, il Milan finisce nel girone, che stavolta sostituisce sedicesimi di finale e ottavi di finale, con Ajax, AEK Atene e Salisburgo.
Il Milan supera il turno ma soltanto da seconda in classifica, dietro il nuovo Ajax di Van Gaal che sconfigge i rossoneri 2-0 sia ad Amsterdam che a Milano, un presagio del futuro andamento del torneo.
Nei quarti il Milan supera 2-0 in casa e 0-0 fuori il Benfica, quindi in semifinale arriva il Paris Saint-Germain di George Weah che verrà eliminato con un 1-0 in Francia e un 2-0 in Italia, così il Milan è per la terza volta di fila in finale di Champions ma dovrà vedersela ancora una volta con l'Ajax.
Non c'è niente da fare, l'Ajax sconfigge per la terza volta il Milan di Capello e ottiene il suo quarto titolo continentale dopo l'era Cruijff.
In estate, nel '95, si ritira Marco van Basten, fermo ininterrottamente da due anni, ma arrivano Roberto Baggio dalla Juventus per 18 miliardi di lire, quindi George Weah per 11 miliardi dal Paris Saint-Germain.






Questa sarà la nuova coppia che trascinerà il Milan alla conquista della serie A 1995-96, superando la Juventus che però, quell'anno, si laureerà per la seconda volta nella sua storia campione d'Europa.
A fine stagione lascia Capello e arriva Oscar Tabarez, il quale verrà esonerato all'undicesima di campionato e sostituito da un improbabile ritorno di Sacchi, il Milan termina la stagione all'undicesimo posto, il peggior piazzamento dell'era Berlusconi, quindi un decimo nella stagione 1997-98, prima dello scudetto del '99 ma quella è un'altra storia, perché il Milan degli Immortali di Sacchi e degli Invincibili di Capello è finito.

Nei prossimi articoli le storie dei rivali di Capello nelle tre grandi finali europee: il Marsiglia di Goethals, il Barcellona di Cruijff e l'Ajax di van Gaal.


----------



## ps18ps (2 Novembre 2015)

eh la semifinale con il monaco è stata la mia prima partita a san siro.... che bei ricordi!!!!


----------

